# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Bicycle campers.....

## hunter63

Bicycle campers, for those who peddle....pretty cool site.
http://weburbanist.com/2012/10/15/bi...adic-cyclists/

----------


## Solar Geek

What fun to look at!  Thanks for posting

----------


## crashdive123

Cool ideas.

----------


## finallyME

The pop up was the most practical...in my mind.  Great find.

----------


## jarhead

backwoodsman magazine had a cool article about using mil surplus pouches and bags for bicycle camping/trekking. I would like to try it, just gotta get off my lazy butt and do it.

----------


## BENESSE

Love it, thanx hunter!
btw...you better be in good shape to peddle that around. If you can't run a few miles this thang is not for you.

----------


## hunter63

Isn't for me....... These days when I get on/in something with wheels, it better start up......

Kinda like the use of space...like the shopping cart camper.......Kinda cool as well....

https://www.google.com/search?q=shop...w=1093&bih=514

----------


## Batch

> The pop up was the most practical...in my mind.  Great find.


That's not really a pop up. It is just a regular tent cot by Kamp Rite.

http://www.amazon.com/Kamp-Rite-DTC4.../dp/B000I641UQ

I have a buddy that has one. It weighs 24 lbs which seems like a lot of weight to add to this type of load out. When a hammock or tent could be added instead for a couple of pounds.

----------


## hunter63

> That's not really a pop up. It is just a regular tent cot by Kamp Rite.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kamp-Rite-DTC4.../dp/B000I641UQ
> 
> I have a buddy that has one. It weighs 24 lbs which seems like a lot of weight to add to this type of load out. When a hammock or tent could be added instead for a couple of pounds.


Yeah it mentions that....and includes the link.....so this just expands on the idea.

Tent cot looks like a big step in building your own.
Idea isn't to carry it, but to tow it.....and stay off the ground.

----------


## Batch

Yeah, I know.

I am saying that weight is gonna add up quick and that means you have to really crank. I throw my hammock in a pannier if I need more space when I take my bike out. No need for a trailer.

That trailer would probably be ok on grades. But, once you go off the grade, I have to imagine I would spend a lot of time on the ground from wiping out and exhaustion.

----------

